# Brace height for cartel



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

I just got a cartel fantom 25" w/samick med 38# what would be a good start for brace and tiller? I alos just got a cartel Xpert 21" I don't have differnet limbs yet but with the mediums I thin it would be 64" bow. Same thing good starting brace and tiller? Thanks


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

For the Fantom I found 8 7/8 inch brace height worked well for me and was pretty quiet and I used a 1/8 to 1/4 inch positive tiller.


----------



## SoMe0nE2tAlK2 (May 7, 2013)

I use 9" brace height with 1/8 tiller on my Fantom with medium myself. Pretty close to what Dacer is running.

The shorter bow will need a shorter brace height.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

ac - 

With a 68" bow start with an 8.5" brace height and raise as necessary via tuning.
Tiller is between 0 - 1/4" positive, I like 1/8"+ for all of mine.
Both of those should be factory default. 

The 21" riser + medium limbs will take about an 8" brace for starters, same tiller specs.

Viper1 out.


----------



## TeamKru (Jan 31, 2013)

Here is an excerpt from an email conversation I had with doosung for my fantom:

Now, we are underway to buildup user manual for Fantom riser.

For the time being, kindly find the attached FANTOM RISER (Brace Height) for your necessary information.

Upper limb should be a little higher than the lower limb by -4mm approx.


Yes, the standard range of brace height for 68” bow is from 23cm to 26cm as we have you informed earlier 

and the applicable string is 65” fast flight or Dacron string as standard.

However, there will be minor difference from people to people due to all different physical size and shooting condition.



With best regards,



DOOSUNG CORPORATION

Looks like their recommended brace height ranges from 9"-9.75" ! Thats a bit much IMHO, but there you have it from the horses mouth!


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

I run mine at 1/8" tiller and 9" brace height. I tried adjusting brace height over the entire recomended range in small incraments and there were no spots with reduced noise. So I just put it where I wanted it.


----------

